# Happy Birthday Katie H



## taxlady (May 18, 2021)

I hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## msmofet (May 18, 2021)

Happy birthday Katie!


----------



## bethzaring (May 18, 2021)

Happy Birthday Sweet Lady.  Keep them coming!


----------



## Katie H (May 18, 2021)

Thank you,ladies!

What a wonderul thing to wake up to.


----------



## Alix (May 18, 2021)

Happy birthday!!


----------



## GotGarlic (May 18, 2021)

Have a wonderful birthday, Katie! [emoji512] [emoji322] [emoji485]


----------



## Andy M. (May 18, 2021)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Kayelle (May 18, 2021)

Happy belated birthday Katie! I didn't know you shared the same B Day as Souschef!
He may not want me to tell, but he turned 83 yrs yesterday, and his biggest gift is that he claims he is as healthy as when he was 20. 

I only wish we could give you the same gift.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 18, 2021)




----------



## Katie H (May 18, 2021)

Kayelle said:


> Happy belated birthday Katie! I didn't know you shared the same B Day as Souschef!
> He may not want me to tell, but he turned 83 yrs yesterday, and his biggest gift is that he claims he is as healthy as when he was 20.
> 
> I only wish we could give you the same gift.



Not belated at all, Kayelle.  Today IS my birthday.

And has been said, "I'd rather be in my 20s in the '70s, than my 70s in the '20s.

Made it to 72 today in spite of my breast cancer in 2015.  Thankfull, too, my daddy died at 55.  Grateful of the years I have been given.


----------



## pepperhead212 (May 18, 2021)

Happy Birthday!  Hope you had a great day, and a great year ahead.  Stay safe!

I just barely got in not belated!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 19, 2021)

*Katie*, mine is a belated birthday wish. I hope you and Glenn had a nice day celebrating your birthday, and wish you many more healthy ones to come. It might be tough getting old, but it sure does beat the alternative.


----------



## Kayelle (May 20, 2021)

Katie H said:


> Not belated at all, Kayelle.  Today IS my birthday.
> 
> *And has been said, "I'd rather be in my 20s in the '70s, than my 70s in the '20s.
> *
> Made it to 72 today in spite of my breast cancer in 2015.  Thankfull, too, my daddy died at 55.  Grateful of the years I have been given.




*Oh I just love that Katie..that's sure the truth of the matter. *
Here's a toast to many more Happy Birthdays for you.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 20, 2021)

A truly belated Happy Birthday Katie!!


----------

